# M&S Dine in for €12.50: 27th - 30th August



## Celtwytch (27 Aug 2009)

*Mains:* 
British Steak
The Grill Ginger, Lime & Coriander Chicken Breast
Fresh to dress Seabass with Mediterranean Dressing
Cook! Chicken Breasts with Mozzarella & Pesto
Cook! Lemon Sole Fillets with White Wine & Herb Butter
Lasagne Al Forno
Roast Whole Chicken
Rotisserie Chicken
2 Mushroom Garlic Crispbakes (v) 

*Accompaniments:*
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
Traditional Summer Vegetables for Roasting
House Salad Bowl
Caesar Style Vegetables
Parmentier Potatoes
Mediterranean Vegetables
Gastropub Chips
Asparagus Tips
Cauliflower, Brocolli & Carrots
Frites 

*Desserts:*
Profiterole Stack Filled with Fresh Cream
2 Belgian Chocolate Souffles
2 Prosecco Rose Summer Fruit Puddings
Mixed Berries
2 Sicilian Lemon & Ricotta Cheesecake Slices
2 Raspberry Pannacotta
2 Raspberry & Vanilla Mascarpone Slices
2 Melt in the Middle Puddings
Strawberry Trifle 

*Drinks:*
Le Froglet Shiraz
Le Froglet Chardonnay
Le Froglet Rose
Apple Presse twin pack
Valencia Orange Juice 2 litres​


----------



## suemoo1 (27 Aug 2009)

only 9.50am and you have me starving!!


----------



## Celtwytch (27 Aug 2009)

Sorry


----------



## annette mac (27 Aug 2009)

I was in there this morning (Mary Street) and I'm sorted for the next four days! I'd recommend the steak (aberdeen angus and usually sold at a premium price) and the vegetables for roasting in particular. I just love the raspberry pannacotta and the melt in the middle chocolate puddings. Looking forward to dinner already.


----------



## foxylady (27 Aug 2009)

Yum yum, my mouth is watering  already. Hope there is some left this evening


----------



## MANTO (27 Aug 2009)

i got mine at lunch time Yum 

Cook! Chicken Breasts with Mozzarella & Pesto
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
2 Belgian Chocolate Souffles
Le Froglet Rose


----------



## Kine (27 Aug 2009)

Can someone clarify these meals for me...does the €12.50 cover one or two people?


----------



## Abbica (27 Aug 2009)

two people


----------



## Celtwytch (27 Aug 2009)

You buy one item from each of the 4 categories, and there is enough in each dish to feed 2.  Unless it's the profiterole stack, in which case there's enough to feed about 5


----------



## Gervan (27 Aug 2009)

Or the whole roast chicken! Surely two people couldn't eat that between them at one meal? Ditto the trifle.


----------



## monascribe18 (27 Aug 2009)

if it covers 2 people im on my way there


----------



## MANTO (27 Aug 2009)

Gervan said:


> Or the whole roast chicken! Surely two people couldn't eat that between them at one meal? Ditto the trifle.


 
Oh you can haha


----------



## shesells (27 Aug 2009)

Got the steaks tonight in Blackrock...they are VERY thin. Still good value but at least half the thickness of a "normal" steak IMO

They didn't have all the mains or sides even though the stands were full. Think they had all the desserts but I didn't see the white wine either.


----------



## mcaul (31 Aug 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> Unless it's the profiterole stack, in which case there's enough to feed about 5


 
You musn't be much of an eater! - Just enough profiteroles for one person for two slouching evenings  (wife is a vegan - so no profiteroles for her!!)


----------



## sam h (1 Sep 2009)

> Can someone clarify these meals for me...does the €12.50 cover one or two people?


 
Well, we can stretch it out to 5!!  (2 biggies & 3 smallies)

I generally opt for the roast chicken (check the weight/price....I got one that was priced to sell at €11, can't remember the weight),  the ceaser veggies & a dessert like the profitaroles/apple pie/toffee pudding which can be shared.  

Throw on a few roast spuds & a few extra carrots (total of an extra quid or so), carton of juice for the kids & obviously the wine for us & hey presto an easy meal + vino for €12.50....plus a wee bit for the spuds & carrots.


----------



## Kine (1 Sep 2009)

Many thanks for the answers, as a voracious eater I was afraid I'd need to buy two meals!! haha


----------

